# Varmints Inc. Suckerpunch



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Have one of these left over for sale if anyones interested. This is a closed reed call I machine from Delrin. It is a 2 piece call with a 1/2 rubber bushing that holds the reed very securley.It also has a squeaker/coaxer reed installed in barrel. 5/8 exhaust and tough as nails. I can voice it jack or cottontail.

These are 16 bucks plus 2 bucks to mail it to ya.
I take Paypal or whatever.
Thanks all








Mark


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice looking call Mark.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey Mark! Good looking call bud! I know it has to sound great!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Sold thanks


----------

